# Dr. Horrible Costume Lab Coat?



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Have you seen this?
Dr Horrible's Sing-Along Blog on DVD and iTunes Costumes

That is the closest found item I am aware of. The actual coat is believed to be vintage, so finding a current match will be rather difficult.

Here someone is working on a pattern.
Dr Horrible's Sing-Along Blog on DVD and iTunes Message Board


----------



## kaufeedrinker (Jun 15, 2009)

*Great Idea for Dr. Horrible Labcoat*

To all who read this, 

I, the Kaufeedrinker (arrogant sounding, ain't it?), have found a most excellent pattern to use for Dr. Horrible's (white or red) Labcoat. Coincidentally, it is the "Neo/Morpheus" coat pattern from Simplicity (pattern #5386), available at any quasi-decent fabric store (or, if they haven't done away with the fabric section yet, your local wal-mart). Best part to use is the "Neo" part (the coat would have to be shortened from ankle length to knee/2-3 inches above knee length). There's also modified instructions that someone wrote up. Search "dr. horrible lab coat pattern" in google, and pick the first link, begins with Quesa7. I'll post a link in a bit, soon as I get permission to do so.


----------



## kaufeedrinker (Jun 15, 2009)

The Kaufeedrinker again. Here's the link. Hope it goes through.

Adult Content Notice

it may say "adult content", but trust me when I say that the only "risque" thing is a guy dressed up like neo and morpheus on the cover of the pattern.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Dr. Horrible... 

kaufeedrinker - good googling! That looks like a great modification to the pattern, and anyone with decent sewing skills (or skillz) could put that together.


----------



## digitsy (Apr 2, 2009)

try this Mad Scientist Adult Costume or Long White Lab Coat - Mad Scientist Lab Coat Doctor Dentist Occupational Costume Halloween


----------



## kaufeedrinker (Jun 15, 2009)

*Great for general, not specific*

Digitsy, your ideas are good if you are doing a general, all-purpose mad scientist motif. However, there are many of us who are looking for a "low" cost (sometimes the fabric isn't on sale) as-close-to-photo-perfect version of a costume we see. As there is no (at least I have not found it yet) direct pattern or Dr. Horrible coat source less than $125, we have to make it ourselves. The "Mad Scientist" coat you link to is NOT, in many important ways, the Dr. Horrible coat, and I would never stoop to wearing that when I dress up as Dr. Horrible for conventions and Halloween. No offense to you, but it is not what many of us are looking for. The Dr. Horrible coat has buttons on only the right shoulder and directly under the armpit. Not on both shoulders and on the front, below the shoulder.


----------



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

I see its been a year since this post but still not much info is out there about a cheap and easy Dr. Horrible costume. You guys are doing some great searching though. I ended up going with a mad scientist costume you can buy at most any of the halloween stores out there. Its pretty similar to Dr. Horrible but i decided to work the Mad Scientist part a little more. I bought welding goggles and spray painted them silver. Bought rubber boots at target. I was happy with how it turned out.


----------



## masonjar (Oct 8, 2007)

*more mad scientist than Dr. Horrible but ya know*

This is what i came up with. I really liked the wig i found too!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

My best friend is obsessed with dr. horrible's sing along blog. She actually made me watch it last night with her and i really liked it. Thanks for posting this originally and to everyone for the good ideas. I'm gonna pass this along to her as i'm sure it will be a definite for her halloween costume.


----------



## kaufeedrinker (Jun 15, 2009)

*Thanks to some, info to all*

To Death Dealer, 

The coat used by Dr. Horrible is not necessarily a vintage number. It is the exact same one used in the Firefly episode "Ariel", in the hospital that the crew break into. Where Joss got those from, I don't know. It may have been patterned off of a vintage piece, but that's where the Dr Horrible coat came from. And for the Evil League of Evil coat, they simply died it red. You can tell that it wasn't a new number, because the buttons were still white, and the stitching was white, indicating that the thread used in the stitching did not take the die, therefore the coat was made red by a simple dye job. If you want a Dr Horrible red coat, then use red thread (or all cotton thread if you start white) when you sew it up. 

To those who have thanked me, and to those who will thank me,

You are all welcome, and thank you for your words of praise. It helps to no end my self esteem, which sometimes is low, I will freely admit. Also, thank you all for promoting the idea of actually making your own costumes. 

I have, during production of my own Dr. Horrible red coat, come up with a small modification to the plans that I previously mentioned. The instructions that the guy made mention making something called front facing. What that is, for those who don't know, is an interior flap, attached to the right side of the back panel, that allows for a proper look (and drape) when the coat is buttoned up. His instructions have you make only one single panel for that front facing. My idea is a mod to that particular piece. Cut the Front Facing out as instructed, but take the pattern for the facing, trace out all sides but the long straight side (dot line that side). Then flip the pattern over, matching up long side with long side. Trace the other sides again. Cut these two pieces out of your fabric. Sew the non-doubled facing to the back side of the front panel (only on the outside edge, so you will not have a stitch line down the middle of your front, thus ruining the look). Fold the doubled facing together, then stitch it to the back panel as instructed by the original pattern maker. For added structure, get some medium weight, fusable interfacing at a fabric store (or Wal Mart), cut two non-doubled pieces the same as the front facing, and sew them in between the facing on the front panel, as well as in the middle of the doubled facing. These tips will serve two purposes; one, to add weight and even better draping to the front, two, will add more structural integrity to the button placket on both sides. Freshly made, with no reinforcement, it will look good until you put it on, then the buttons will stretch out the holes, the front will develop wrinkles, and the coat will look sloppy. With these recommendations, your coat will stand up to wear a little more, and will drape on the front even better than previous. 

K, I tend to write on and on about things, but costuming is one of my biggest hobbies. I can relate all my other hobbies to it, so there.


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

When did Dr. horrible first appear?? That character is in 3D too right?


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

I found this movie on netflix, it is great! I love all the mad scientist props in the background!


----------



## queza7 (Oct 12, 2010)

There is now a Dr. Horrible lab coat pattern available for purchase! Check it out at http://barefootsewing.com/doctorhorriblepattern.html. It takes about 4-5 yards of fabric.


----------



## jeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

this is pricey, but its a good match


http://www.theirongategallery.com/Dr-Horrible-Lab-Coat--Red_p_6.html


----------

